# Any thoughts on Carver's Ti Gravel Grinder/CX frame?



## brownnugen (Jul 21, 2007)

I saw this online the other day and tried to find some reviews but didn't have much luck. I was originally thinking the Bike Direct motobecane century pro ti. By the specs, it seems like a really great deal and the reviews seem pretty positive.

But as continued looking around, I saw that Carver has a made in the US ti frame gravel grinder frame for $1400 that looked pretty good too. Part of me wants it just because it is made in the U.S. but the reality is my budget is somewhat limited. 

In an ideal world, I'd love the Carver with the same specs as the Motobecane, but it would cost a lot more (I think) than the $2299 the Motobecane is priced at. Other than country of origin, is there anything that really stands out on the Carver frame over the Motobecane?


----------



## brownnugen (Jul 21, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these or is the Carver not a very common/popular frame?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I'd never heard of them but when I saw this : "4.3 pounds in medium size", I have to wonder. I have never seen or heard of a titanium road or CX frame this heavy, ever.

For my money, I'd look at a more modern aluminum frame at a much lower cost and weight. I don't believe either of those options will deliver anything titanium is praised for besides corrosion resistance.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Carver is a decent brand, I just put a carver Carbon fork on my 29er Mountainbike and it's pretty nice and was well priced, and bought through Bikeman who is a good vendor....But when I looked up their Ti Gravel bike I had the same reaction as davidka, that 4.3# is quite heavy for a Ti frame, I think the slider SS'able dropouts probably add some of the weight, but a good steel frame would be about the same or less weight, and for $1,400 you are close to the price of a very good custom steel frame, from a good US builder like Kelly, or Rock Lobster, or a good production frame made from good light weight steel, like a gunner.


----------



## brownnugen (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for that feedback. I had kind of assumed that since "Our pals at Lynskey in Tennessee built this beautiful frame to our specifications, and we’re excited to see where it will take us!" that it would be of Lynskey quality. 

Anyways, I was looking for something that would hopefully be the last bike I would need to purchase (with fender and rack eyelets since I would need to use it as a daily 25 mile commuter). It seemed to have fit the bill. 

How much would a typical ti CX frame weigh?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

brownnugen said:


> Thanks for that feedback. I had kind of assumed that since "Our pals at Lynskey in Tennessee built this beautiful frame to our specifications, and we’re excited to see where it will take us!" that it would be of Lynskey quality.
> 
> Anyways, I was looking for something that would hopefully be the last bike I would need to purchase (with fender and rack eyelets since I would need to use it as a daily 25 mile commuter). It seemed to have fit the bill.


Bikes are quality because of the design and tubes that are used. Yeah welding matters but that's pretty much a given. Regardless of how good Lynskey is if they are given a crap design with crap tubes to complete is won't be a quality bike. I'm not saying that's the case here but just making the point not to make anything of Lynskey making them.

Anyway, I was going to say pretty much what single1x1 said. Geekhouse is another builder option not much more than $1400. Gunnar, as he also mentioned, is a great option too.


----------



## akamp (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a carver mtn bike and the quality (at least on the surface) seems to be on par with my ti Potts who is generally considered to be one of the best ti frame manufactures around. That being said there is a lot more to the bike than just the welding and my Potts is a much nicer riding bike. With custom a good builder will work with tubing diameters, wall thickness etc so the same size frame isn't underbuilt for a 250 pounder and overbuilt if your a buck forty. I have had numerous litespeeds back before the company was bought and Lynskey was formed, very uninspiring bikes. That being said I wouldn't hesitate to buy another carver if you are average to slightly above average weight for your height.


----------

